
Cultural Revolution Shaped Xi Jinping, from Schoolboy to Survivor - juanplusjuan
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/25/world/asia/xi-jinping-china-cultural-revolution.html
======
obrero
> Mr. Xi has often discussed the seven years he spent exiled to a rural
> village during the latter part of the Cultural Revolution, including in a
> speech in Seattle on Tuesday, casting that chapter of his life as an
> uplifting story of a city boy who discovers the suffering of ordinary
> Chinese in the countryside and resolves to make a difference.

As this was the main point of the Cultural Revolution's Down to the
Countryside movement, I'd have to strike this as one of the successes of the
Cultural Revolution.

~~~
mirimir
From _The Three Body Problem_ , I get that the "Down to the Countryside"
movement was more about getting the crazies out of the cities ;)

------
toomim
Woah, this flattering article of a Chinese ruler feels like something I'd read
in the Chinese government-controlled news!

Does the nytimes feel pressured to write these flattering articles about
Chinese rulers because of the attacks from China in the past few years? [1]

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/31/technology/chinese-
hackers...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/31/technology/chinese-hackers-
infiltrate-new-york-times-computers.html)

~~~
IIAOPSW
Not really. It just read like a factual (or at least well researched)
biography. Is there some rule that either every article written about China is
unflattering or else it must be coerced?

